# Η παπαριά είναι ένα δέντρο σαν την αχλαδιά μόνο που δεν κάνει αχλάδια



## Theseus (Feb 14, 2012)

What type of tree and fruit is the παπαριά in English? It doesn't seem to be a papaya/guava. i don't know how to download an image onto Lexilogia, so here is the frikipedia article about it. I think I know its slang meaning as in Στα παπάρια μου which presumably means the same as Στα αρχίδια μου. 
http://frikipaideia.wikia.com/wiki/%CE%A0%CE%B1%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%AC :curse:


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2012)

That entire site, like http://freakipedia.net/index.php5?title=Main_Page, is a parody. _Παπάρι_ is fine (though its connection to _παπάρα_ has never been obvious to me), you already know its use in the plural, but I hate to disappoint you, there is no such tree as _παπαριά_, and fruit like what I can see in the photograph there may probably come in the shape of gourds in real life.


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Theseus,

There's no need for an image; it's vivid in the minds of everyone using the expression. You've guessed it right, it's the *bollocks tree*, both literally (if such a thing existed) and figuratively, as you can see from the meaning of παπάρι and παπάρια in Wiktionary and slang.gr.

By the way, there's a typo in the Freakipedia article; the family name should be _Paparidae_.


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] _Παπάρι_ is fine (though its connection to _παπάρα_ has never been obvious to me) [...]



Apart from the similarity in sound, I don't know if there's a semantic connection between the two. Let's see what two major dictionaries and Wikipedia say about παπάρα: 

*παπάρα* η [papára] O25 : (οικ.) 1. κομμάτια ψωμιού βουτηγμένα σε νερό, σε γάλα, σε σούπα κτλ.: _Tο παιδί έφαγε την ~ του. M΄ αρέσει τη σούπα μου να την κάνω ~_. ΦP τρώω ~, υφίσταμαι έντονη παρατήρηση, επίπληξη, κατσάδιασμα. 2. (μτφ.) (συνήθ. πληθ.) ανόητα, επιπόλαια, υπερβολικά λόγια: _Aυτά που λες είναι παπάρες._ [ιταλ. (διαλεκτ.) pappara] 
(ΛΚΝ)

*παπάρα* (η) (οικ.) {χωρ. γεν. πληθ.) 1. ψωμί μουσκεμένο (σε νερό, γάλα, λάδι σαλάτας κ.λπ.) 2. φαγητό από μικρά κομμάτια ψωμιού σε ζωμό: _κάνω τη σούπα μου ~ _3. (μτφ. στον πληθ.) ανόητα λόγια. [ΕΤΥΜ. < τουρκ. papara < σλαβ. popara < popariam «ζεματίζω»]. 
(ΛΝΕΓ) 

*Popara* (Cyrillic: Попара) (Greek: Παπάρα, Turkish: papara), is a meal made with left over or fresh bread. It is mostly made in Turkey, Bulgaria, Serbia, Bosnia, Macedonia and Montenegro. ... Popara is a traditional kids' breakfast meal. ... _Tirit_ is a Turkish dish made from old bread so it doesn't have to be thrown away. 


Edit: Also from Dimitrakos dictionary because it includes a meaning rather rare today, that of an insult or severe reproach:


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 14, 2012)

Actually, _παπαριά_ is usually an idiotic action(a), words(b) or useless object(c). It comes in many flavours, of which I will highlight the most important ones:

_(a)-Θα τα παίξω όλα στο χρηματιστήριο.
-Μην κάνεις παπαριές.

(c)-Λες να πάρω το Fifa 2012 ή το PES 2012;
-To Fifa πάρε, το PES είναι μια παπαριά και μισή.

(b)-Άκουσες τι είπε ο Schäuble;
-Καμμιά καινούρια παπαριά;_

It's more of a straight noun rather than an exclamation (it may be used as one, though).


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh well, if you insist we should pick the fruit :-\

παπαριά
3. Λέξη ιδιαιτέρως διαδεδομένη η οποία σημαίνει βλακείες, ανοησίες, χαζομάρες. 
_-Μου είπε ότι θα βγει με τη Μπελούτσι...
-Παπαριές! 

_παπαριά καμαρωτή: 
_- Ο Πρωθυπουργός είπε ότι θα πάει το μαχαίρι στο κόκκαλ(η).
- Παπαριές καμαρωτές!
_
παπάρια μάντολες, παπαριές μανίτσα μου, and loads of other derivatives and thereabouts in slang.gr.


----------



## Themis (Feb 15, 2012)

daeman said:


> _-Μου είπε ότι θα βγει με τη Μπελούτσι..._


Κά-τω τα χέ-ρια απ' τη Μπε-λούτσι! Τον χαβά μου εγώ...


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2012)

Themis said:


> Τον χαβά μου εγώ...


Ωχ! Να τα μου τα νι...


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2012)

Themis said:


> Κά-τω τα χέ-ρια απ' τη Μπε-λούτσι! Τον χαβά μου εγώ...


 
Κά-τω τα χέ-ρια, απτή Μπε-λούτσι!
Έτσι δεν το λες; Ή βάζεις την απόστροφο;


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2012)

Επειδή η παπαριά δεν κάνει αχλάδια, σας έφερα μερικά, over the nuts and the wine.


----------



## Themis (Feb 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ωχ! Να τα μου τα νι...


Εγώ έχω δηλώσει σε ανύποπτο χρόνο τη σχέση μίσους μου με τους _νικόπτες_.


----------



## Themis (Feb 15, 2012)

daeman said:


> Κά-τω τα χέ-ρια, απτή Μπε-λούτσι!
> Έτσι δεν το λες; Ή βάζεις την απόστροφο;


Αποστροφή και Μπελούτσι δεν είναι συμβατές έννοιες.


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2012)

Themis said:


> Αποστροφή και Μπελούτσι δεν είναι συμβατές έννοιες.



Touché, Themis, μακριαπομενά, ομώς. Να πας σ' αυτή τη Μονικά, άμα τη βρεις απτή.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 15, 2012)

What is the meaning of the proverb at the end of this Dimitrakos snippet? Does it mean 'He who chooses fluidity, takes amazement??' Odd? Help!


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2012)

I think it means that whoever seeks something spotless or unblemished (see λαγαρός) will be disappointed. 
I'd render it with something like this, perhaps: Being too picky gets you nοwhere in the end. 


Edit: in snippet terms (or maybe term snippets):


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep. Όποιος / Ποιος διαλέγει τη λαγάρα, παίρνει την παπάρα. The picky ones get the worst / the leftovers.


----------



## cougr (Feb 2, 2022)

nickel said:


> _Παπάρι_ is fine (though its connection to _παπάρα_ has never been obvious to me)


It's interesting, though, that in English the term "bollocks" is used to mean both " testicles" as well as "nonsense".


----------



## cougr (Feb 2, 2022)

Forgot to add that "bollocks" also used to refer to "priests" or to the "rubbish spoken by priests".








Etymology Of The Word 'Bollocks'


The word has a long and distinguished history, with the Oxford English Dictionary (OED) giving examples of its usage dating back to the 13th centur...




drownedinsound.com


----------

